# Diy using a 1/2" drill motor to run 7/8" sectional cable



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Where i work selling cables and cutters,
i have been getting calls lately from DIY drill
running sectional cable now they want to know if they can buy the same setup
and do their own drains with out any experience ?
What do you professionals thank about this ? 
Give me some feed back i have over 35 years experience running all kinds of drum 
machines and yet i would thank twice about using this way !


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Where i work selling cables and cutters,
> i have been getting calls lately from diy home owners who have had a plumber
> out to snake their main sewer using the "plumber rick" special a 1/2" drill
> running sectional cable now they want to know if they can buy the same setup
> ...





I've never ran 7/8" but I run 1.25" every week. 7/8" would be OK if it were the shorter 6' Eel J cable.

I think people were doing this far before Plumber Rick ever started.

Without any experience, I think not :no:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

What you do is cut the male end off of a 1500 cable then weld it to a piece steel that will fit in a hole hawg. It's great for roofs.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If its for a home owner simple tell them they have to buy the old WWII leather pilot cap with goggles, a good leather bomber style jacket, and a good set of long gloves to help protect them when the cable wraps around their body several times.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You are in the business of retail. Make your money. If you don't sell it someone else will. CYA and tell them they will likely lose a digit or break something. Worst case, they die. CYA and make your DOE.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> You are in the business of retail. Make your money. If you don't sell it someone else will. CYA and tell them they will likely lose a digit or break something. Worst case, they die. CYA and make your DOE.


This,

Sell away bud, just give them my card so I can fish out the broken cable they will get stuck in the line.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope there are going to be some videos made of this...."DIYers wrapped up in sewer cables"


----------

